# Could you recommend the FreeBSD timer mechanism to replace Linux's struct timer_list



## liuwang (Feb 9, 2012)

Sir / Madam,

Could you recommend the FreeBSD timer mechanism to replace Linux's struct timer_list?

Sincerely,
Liu


----------



## luo (Mar 10, 2012)

*you can use callout. please refer to TIMEOUT(9)*



			
				liuwang said:
			
		

> Sir / Madam,
> 
> Could you recommend the FreeBSD timer mechanism to replace Linux's struct timer_list?
> 
> ...



*Y*ou can use callout. *P*lease refer to timeout(9).


----------

